
Ello Says You're Not a Product, but You Are – The Atlantic - taytus
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/09/ello-says-youre-not-a-product-but-you-are/380809/
======
kolev
Can we please stop talking about Ello at last?

